# Let's Make a Deal: CP3



## thekiller777 (Sep 9, 2005)

All this talk about Chris Paul wanting out of New Orleans...

How about the following scenario:

Houston trades Aaron Brooks, Shane Battier, and Jared Jefferies for CP3. The numbers work out perfectly.

New Orleans gets an awesome point guard and two expiring contracts.

Houston gets to put this starting lineup on the floor for 2010-11:

PG: Chris Paul
SG: Kevin Martin
SF: Trevor Ariza
PF: Luis Scola
C: Yao Ming

Thoughts?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Swap Battier for Ariza and throw in a Knicks pick. May also have to throw in Jordan Hill


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

At the same time we would have to give up too much for CP3. Not that he isn't worth it, but it would kill our depth.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We have too much depth.

I would do thagt trade. But lets face facts they want to get rid of Okafor. Doubt they are getting rid of CP3 for expirings and some young talent.

They would trade Okafor for expirings and young talent.

But imagine Ariza Hill Budinger Brooks for CP3

Yao Miller
Scola Hayes Andersen Harris
Battier Patterson
Martin Taylor
Paul Lowry

I dont care you do that trade.

I remember when people were saying Hornets wanted to trade CP3 for TMAC I still cant believe we didnt do that.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah the picks from NYC (I think we have another as well) would have to be included. 

Ariza has grown on me, once Martin arrived it seemed to have placed Ariza back in his natural game.I think the majority of last year he was playing out of his position and asked to do too much. I would be willing to give him another chance

But if he goes in a trade for Paul I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

On 2nd thought you're right, but I would like to replace Hill with Budinger. I'd prefer not to give up our size behind Yao. 

If we have to take back Okafur then we really would have to give up a lot.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Adding CP3 to the team would be great, but chances are it's not going to happen. Once you add Okafur and maybe Posey to that mix, the Rockets would give up to much.


----------

